# Walking?



## bobster_ice (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey all, I was just wondering, is walking 2-3 miles good for a MA warmup?

Thanks for your replies,

Bobby.


----------



## MJS (Jun 30, 2006)

Walking is definately a good way to warm up.  I don't think you'd need to go that long of a distance for a warmup though.

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Mike, How long do you think I should walk for?


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2006)

I think it is good as a general warm up but may not hit the specific muscles that you are working depending upon what you are covering that day.
Another  example is we may do jumping jacks as a general warm up but then do specific stretches for the shoulders if i am going to do lots of punching that day.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, Frank, i completely forgotten about jumping Jacks until you mentioned them on this thread,

Rally guys, thanks alot,

Bobby.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 1, 2006)

I walk all day on the job then walk to class (i'm to lazy to  run) so walking is not a warmup but an evey day activity for me


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike, How long do you think I should walk for?


 
Sorry I didn't reply again sooner.  I'd say that you'd want to walk at a good enough pace and long enough that you start to break a sweat.  5 min at a good pace should accomplish this.

As stickarts said, you will also want to focus on a specific area if that is something you'll be working.  

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (Jul 2, 2006)

And again, thank you everyone for the replies!


----------



## Sam (Jul 2, 2006)

I walk to the karate studio all the time, and its a mile or two from my house. I definitely find my legs are a lot looser at the beginning of class.


----------

